

Let’s cry for the poor fragmented, underreported startups - bdfh42
http://scobleizer.com/2008/09/06/lets-cry-for-the-poor-fragmented-underreported-startups/

======
Protophore
"Keep in mind that each of the 70 startups on this list paid $18,000 to get on
stage"

Are these the only two conventions around that promote start-ups in this
manner? $18k isn't completely absurd but it still seems pretty steep for a few
people working out of a garage to pull together. It seems to me that while
this set-up might help out some start-ups that it mostly helps out the people
that organize it. I would imagine that the VC firms have to pay some kind of
attendance fee as well.

Seems to me like someone should set up a similar conference that offers a much
lower entrance fee for start-ups, or maybe even eliminate the fee all
together.

~~~
pmorici
You mean like the competing free TechCrunch conference?

<http://www.techcrunch50.com/2008/index.php>

Which is incidentally mentioned in the article you are commenting on.

~~~
Protophore
Exactly! Thanks for pointing that out, not sure how I missed it.

------
ojbyrne
I sometimes feel that I'm too critical of Scoble, and try to like him, but
what the hell was the point of that?

